# GLS - Has there been an improvement?



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Many on here will recognise the name of the courier company GLS and be aware of the problems of using their service. I wonder if all our complaints have finally brought about a change in the operation.

Yesterday I actually received a delivery via Royal Mail/GLS. That in itself was a surprise, but it gets better. The package was posted in Liverpool only 5 days ago and most of the journey time was taken up in the UK. The tracking showed none of the normal journey through Germany and Spain, before being left in a warehouse here for a week.

Another change was that delivery was in a plain white van rather than the normal GLS livery and the driver was really pleasant.

I hope that this a sign of better service to come. Has anybody else any recent experience that could back this up.

On this occasion, well done GLS.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Many on here will recognise the name of the courier company GLS and be aware of the problems of using their service. I wonder if all our complaints have finally brought about a change in the operation.
> 
> Yesterday I actually received a delivery via Royal Mail/GLS. That in itself was a surprise, but it gets better. The package was posted in Liverpool only 5 days ago and most of the journey time was taken up in the UK. The tracking showed none of the normal journey through Germany and Spain, before being left in a warehouse here for a week.
> 
> ...


You might be right meu amigo because we've just had a very similar experience including the white van today as well.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> You might be right meu amigo because we've just had a very similar experience including the white van today as well.


That's good to hear TM. Perhaps we've turned the corner at last.


----------



## Maggy Dampier (Jun 12, 2018)

I read recently that the new head of Royal Mail in UK is an extremely well paid German who lives in luxury in Switzerland and will commute to UK. He was the previous boss of GLS in Europe. Does not bode well for Royal Mail.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

White van delivery here too...and pleasant

Mind you I have now added my GPS details to my delivery address


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> White van delivery here too...and pleasant
> 
> Mind you I have now added my GPS details to my delivery address



Brilliant idea Siobhán.  I always include my mobile number but will add the GPS in future.


----------

